

How Google Sees you from an Advertising Cookie. - pajju
http://www.google.com/ads/preferences

======
pajju
Interesting things noticed -

1\. My interests are categorized into particular sections. More the nesting;
more accurate it is. (Deeply Nested in categorization is a subset of your
niche?)

2\. Also cookie sees me differently in my ipad and Android phone. So, its not
the same cookie shared across multiple devices(using the same google account).

------
tombin
Interesting he knows everything about me.

